# Sample length in Omnisphere?



## Studio E (Oct 3, 2020)

Is there a sample length limit in Omnisphere? I'm sampling a bunch of stuff, but I don't know on things like pads or anything that has infinite sustain, how to deal with that before importing to Omni. Do you just pick a length that you think will work for most people and then if it runs out, it runs out? It's my assumption that samples in Omni are just sort of, you get what you put in, and that's it, like no sample editing/looping, etc. Am I correct on that?


----------



## BWA (Oct 3, 2020)

You're correct that you can't edit loops or the sample in Omni. If you use an editor that embeds loops into the audio, your soundsources will playback with loops. I'm not sure there's a limit on sample size. If i remember correctly, for fun i imported a 13 minute track and it worked.


----------



## Studio E (Oct 3, 2020)

BWA said:


> You're correct that you can't edit loops or the sample in Omni. If you use an editor that embeds loops into the audio, your soundsources will playback with loops. I'm not sure there's a limit on sample size. If i remember correctly, for fun i imported a 13 minute track and it worked.



Oh ok, so just to show how far out of the loop (no pun intended) I am, what kind of editor would that be?


----------



## BWA (Oct 3, 2020)

Studio E said:


> Oh ok, so just to show how far out of the loop (no pun intended) I am, what kind of editor would that be?


Wavelab, DSP-Quattro, anything like these. I think Spectrasonics lists a few in their faqs.


----------

